# Car blows cold air while idle or parked?



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Evening,

For the past couple of days I noticed while the car is in motion I get heat but if I ever stop (let's say while in traffic) I'll notice it'll get cold which is odd as that shouldn't happen.

Is there something I can check to isolate what the issue might be?

Might be an issue down the line when it gets colder haha

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

There is an air pocket In the heater core causing this. 

Check your coolant level in the reservoir, I would be willing to say it is either low or empty. If so you need to be looking for a leak. Common areas for leaks are the water pump, thermostat, water outlet, and hoses.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll definitely look into that soon.

To recap we are talking the coolant reservoir for antifreeze correct? If so I suppose it's best for me to check after the car sits idle for awhile to properly gauge it. (Atlwast that's what I was told before about that)


I'd like to add when I had the car idle in parking lot when I had the car go from 1 to 2 on the rpm I wouldnt get warm/hot air but when I got to close to 3 and let it stay there for awhile I'd get hot air....

Of course if I let it go and go back idle it would eventually go back cold.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll assume you have verified the coolant level is correct.

Is this car new(ish) to you and what is the ambient temperature where it is being operated?

Rob


----------



## Chadthatownsacruze (Jan 26, 2020)

My car was doing this and I checked the coolant level once the cap was off I could tell it was very low. Once I topped it off the heat worked correctly again. I did a pressure test and couldn't find and leaks. Not sure as to where the coolant might have went but she's been running good and no loss of coolant yet and it's been a week.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can get testing reagents which will test if there is a leak from the block (I.e head gasket).


----------



## Liketorelax83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I am having the same problem with my 2011 cruze no heat unless at higher rpm then back to cold as it idles .
New thermostat, water pump, and coolant 
Any ideas?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Liketorelax83 said:


> I am having the same problem with my 2011 cruze no heat unless at higher rpm then back to cold as it idles .
> New thermostat, water pump, and coolant
> Any ideas?


Could be related to extremely cold weather. If its below -20C the heat isn't great in town at low speeds. 

How warm in engine temp on gauge?


----------



## Liketorelax83 (Feb 13, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Could be related to extremely cold weather. If its below -20C the heat isn't great in town at low speeds.
> 
> How warm in engine temp on gauge?
> 
> ...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Have you checked the coolant to make sure its full?


----------



## Liketorelax83 (Feb 13, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Have you checked the coolant to make sure its full?


Yes has all new coolant


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Wondering if recently changed maybe there is air in the system still?


----------



## Liketorelax83 (Feb 13, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Wondering if recently changed maybe there is air in the system still?


I was wondering the same thing but reading into it it seems the cruze is very effective with its setup to release air locks.
I have also tried my usual ways of getting air out and its not making a difference 
I'm stumped on what the problem is with this car


----------



## Ronsta (7 mo ago)

Liketorelax83 said:


> I was wondering the same thing but reading into it it seems the cruze is very effective with its setup to release air locks.
> I have also tried my usual ways of getting air out and its not making a difference
> I'm stumped on what the problem is with this car


Has anybody found what the issue was because mines doing the same thing and it seems very common online to read about this problem.....but there are no answers?


----------

